# supplements



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

What kind of supplements (calcium, vitamins, etc) does everyone use for their frogs?


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Rep-Cal and Herptivite.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

same here..


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

Do you give it daily?


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

same...at a 50 - 50 mix. Mix it up at each feeding which is daily.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Repcal 2X week. Herptivite 3X week.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

same here, 50/50 mix, daily, sometimes bi-daily if i am busy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

Anyone try that supplement called dendro something? Can't remember exactly. It's supposed to be for dart frogs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

Repcal and Herptivite here also.
Mark W.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

I also use the Repcal/Herptivite mix and dust with every feeding which is every other day for adults and every day for the babies - juvies.

And I think Jared was thinking of Dendrocare if I remember correctly. I haven't tried it only because they don't sell it at any of the herp stores close by me.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I actually use Sandfire Dragon Ranch's Treefrog dust on all my frogs (except clawed frogs). It really has brought out the color in my frogs, especially Kole, my male cobalt. It has an increase in protein, spirulina, and other stuff to bring out the color. I use it everyday almost for feeding. In a way, its kinda like Dendrocare, but has less Vitamin A, I think.

My tinctorius has had it since he was 8 weeks, and that was 9 months ago. He's probably 1.5 inches now, and very fat. All my mantellas were youngsters when I got them, and they are plump. One is now gravid. My three tricolors have nearly tripled their size, and are getting red. It works successfully on my firebellied toads too.


----------

